# So confused, need help.



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

I recently bought a 75gal tank, so far I have 1 Aquaclear 110/500 filter on it and 75lbs of gravel in the bottom. I have been reading through tons and tons of posts. I dont know what the best thing to do for more water circulation is. Should I do UGJ's, powerheads, or just attach a Hydor Koralia (more than 1?). I want the easiest, most effective way to achieve more water circulation. Do I need another filter for more filtration?

Also, I am seriously considering taking out the gravel and switching to Eco-complete African Cichlid sand.


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

You should have decent water circulation with 2x AC110's but if you want more I'd add one or two Powerheads.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Mudfrog said:


> You should have decent water circulation with 2x AC110's but if you want more I'd add one or two Powerheads.


I typed that incorrectly. I have only 1 AC110.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I'd recommend adding a canister filter with a spraybar output.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> I'd recommend adding a canister filter with a spraybar output.


Any in particular that you would reccomend? I dont know anything really about canister filters, its there a less expensive option?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good old Marineland Magnum 350.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Well canisters are more expensive than hang on back filters. If you don't have much money you could probably get by with a second AC110.

I typically recommend the "quality brands" like Marineland, Rena or Eheim. If you want to try to get a deal on one I'd suggest getting a new or slightly used one off ebay. You can check out the various types of cannister filters under the reviews sections.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/ca ... ?CatID=104

I scored 2 Rena filters off ebay. Both brand new. One was the XP3 for $100 and an XP2 for $75.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> Well canisters are more expensive than hang on back filters. If you don't have much money you could probably get by with a second AC110.
> 
> I typically recommend the "quality brands" like Marineland, Rena or Eheim. If you want to try to get a deal on one I'd suggest getting a new or slightly used one off ebay. You can check out the various types of cannister filters under the reviews sections.
> 
> ...


Well the price difference between an AC110 and a canister isnt that much different I suppose. Would I need an xp2 or xp3 (eheim 2213 or 2215).

That covers filtration but what about additional circulation, I am considering a Hydor Coralia water circulator (looks like the easiest, most cost effective method) but I am unsure which size or if its even needed.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Well I'd suggest the largest filter you can afford. Those canisters push a lot of water so you would probably be ok for circulation at that point.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

If its a good cheap Canister I would definitely say the Magnum and make a spray bar for it. It has a great GPH rating and is very simple.

Just remember that the more appliances you add like power heads, filters and such the more there is to take up space and distract the eyes from your fish. That is why Canisters as well as adding a spray bar are a great idea.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> Well I'd suggest the largest filter you can afford. Those canisters push a lot of water so you would probably be ok for circulation at that point.


Thanks. So you think with an AC110 and eheim 2215 with spray bar I will have enough filtration/circulation without any powerheads or anything?


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> If its a good cheap Canister I would definitely say the Magnum and make a spray bar for it. It has a great GPH rating and is very simple.
> 
> Just remember that the more appliances you add like power heads, filters and such the more there is to take up space and distract the eyes from your fish. That is why Canisters as well as adding a spray bar are a great idea.


Thanks. The Magnum is more expensive though and the Eheim has better ratings. The Magnum does seem to have twice as much output though.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

So out of the Eheim 2215, Rena Xp2 or xp3, and the magnum, which would be my best bet? The eheim is the cheapest, being on sale for $109 right now at petsmart, but it also has the least output.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I would recomend the xp3...You can sometimes get them cheap on ebay...

I would not get anything less than 300gph...


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

i think i will add a hydor koralia as well, which one should i get for a 75g? should i get more than one? So a AQ110 and an xp3 wont be overkill or anything? Would 2 AQ110's be as good, I can get another AQ110 for $55


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

in my 75 i had just 2 ac110's, i wanted more movement since im just housin a couple big CA's... i got a koralia 3, 850gph... way too much movement!

now i run two ac110's and a fluval 305, the 110's do a great job gettin the big particles and moving alot of water. the fluval is stuffed with bio media and the polishing pads work awesome.

with this set-up u can overstock with no problems, and there is plenty of movement without the need for a powerhead, airstone, koralia.....

55$ is a good deal for ac110's! good luck dude


----------

